# salt dogg 750 in a Kubota RTV 1100



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

I have a salt dogg sander 750 in the back of a Kubota rtv 1100. I was under the impression that I tie it down to the bed but when it's filled with sand the dump body slowly lifts and buries the spinner in the dirt/snow. I was told by some to tie it down to the frame. I would have to go over the battery case and the fuel tank to do it. What is the correct method of installation for this?! 

Harold


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your dump bed is automatically lifting, by itself?


----------



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

Yessir! If the sander is full of sand it can take only a matter of minutes before I need to lower the dump body again via the switch in the cab.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it have some type of automatic dump control? I just don't see how it automatically just raises the bed


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How far back off the end does the salter hang?

So this added weight /overhang is acting like a lever raising the bad overriding the bypass valve?


----------



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

dieselss said:


> Does it have some type of automatic dump control? I just don't see how it automatically just raises the bed


it does not. I also do not understand how it's happening


----------



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

Hydromaster said:


> How far back off the end does the salter hang?
> 
> So this added weight /overhang is acting like a lever raising the bad overriding the bypass valve?


 The front of the sander is flush with the far end of the bed ( the cab ) - it can not be pushed forward anymore. Also, the tailgate has been disconnected and is hanging down. That's what is giving me the extra room to fit it flush with cab. 
It looks just like this picture.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

A couple of ratchet straps from the bed to the frame should solve the problem. Or as long as you are not overloaded weight wise, a couple of bags of sand in the front of the bed? Good luck, nice rig.


----------



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

Yah, i thought of that and would typically agree however that's not what it looks like in the picture (which i understand may not be accurate) but also to use tie downs to the frame in that location I'd have to go over the battery casing on one side and the fuel tank on the other. Doing that made me nervous, especially as the temperature drops - don't wanna rupture the fuel tank if it gets brittle in the cold. 
Prolly won't check this post until after the holiday. Happy Thanksgiving Ya'll!


----------



## J-Mech (4 mo ago)

Either your dump cylinder is leaking internally, or the valve spool is. Actually, everything Kubota I own has trouble holding position. I don’t think their valve spools are made well. But your bed shouldn’t dump that quick.

How old is this machine? How many hours?

I absolutely would not wrap a strap around the frame to hold the bed down. I would fix the problem if at all possible. Last option would be installing a lock on the bed to hold it down and keep it from dumping. Kubota may even offer a bed latch/ lock.


----------



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

J-Mech said:


> Either your dump cylinder is leaking internally, or the valve spool is. Actually, everything Kubota I own has trouble holding position. I don’t think their valve spools are made well. But your bed shouldn’t dump that quick.
> 
> How old is this machine? How many hours?
> 
> I absolutely would not wrap a strap around the frame to hold the bed down. I would fix the problem if at all possible. Last option would be installing a lock on the bed to hold it down and keep it from dumping. Kubota may even offer a bed latch/ lock.


Machine's about four years old with 561 hours on it. I work a maintenance position, starting this year, and am unsure what damage,if any, my predecessor may have caused. Are any of the things you mentioned things I would be able to physically see, or are they all in internal components?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I would say you have a valve leaking. Call the dealer, I bet they know all about it. These things have no mechanical lock like a lot of trucks and other equipment have. But perhaps a retrofit has been made for them. For now, I would strap it down. Best not to run strap over anything plastic. You probably could easily raise bed part way, feed strap down, between bed and cab, and be able to hook to a frame cross member, hitting no plastic,hoses,etc. Lower bed, craw underneath, ratchet it down.


----------



## harold_5388 (2 mo ago)

Awesome! thanks yall for helping with this. Ill call the dealer and strap it in the mean time. I'll update too in case someone else has a similar problem


----------

